# update



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

some of you got to read a post this morning where my dog took two bites on a person that smashed my outdoor light by my front door.

14 stitches later he came back with my collar and leash to apologize. The LE was there as well and he ended up playing mediator. The person said he really thought we had stolen his puppy because it had been missing for two hours and he figure out how she got out of his yard. He paid $2200 for this pup at the mall [-X so she's a high value item to him. Basically, I'm not filling charges nor is he going to pursue the bite damages and he gave me $100 for the light fixture.

A couple things to note as mentioned by the LEO. It was NOT a self-defense bite because I choose to confront this person instead of just called the police. The dog was not at large so off leash bite laws do not apply. It's a civil matter if he wants to claim damages for a bite. 

My dog is current with his license and rabies so the dog wouldn't have been taken (if there where charges filed) to be quarantined for 10 days. 

Anyway all is good. My dog (surprisingly) did his job and without hesitation but then again this is why we train home invasion scenarios. It's nothing but a game to him.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

A good outcome on all fronts. I am hoping that hitting on the puppy was also an unusual response from an owner who was very revved up at that moment.

I want to add something: Kudos to the LEO.


----------



## Greg Leavitt (Aug 31, 2006)

Thats good news. At least your dog bit. I remember a couple years ago when I had a guy jump in my backyard and was bitten by my dogs, made me happy to know taht they would bite for real.


----------



## Becky Shilling (Jul 11, 2006)

Yay! I'm so glad the guy came to what senses he may possess. 

Poor little pupper that has an owner that flies into outer space like that, though.
Probably as soon as the price of his landscaping/fence/whatever exceeds the price of the pup, it will be out the door for real.


----------



## Alex Corral (Jul 10, 2007)

Chris, I only got to read the first page of today's thread, but I gotta say I am very happy with your outcome. =D> Things could've gone soo bad. I'm glad the LEO was there to mitigate and I'm really glad that crazy guy came to his senses. Wow. Did you talk to the cops before he did?

Btw.. did you cook your dog that big fat steak yet? :razz:


----------



## David Scholes (Jul 12, 2008)

Chris Michalek said:


> some of you got to read a post this morning ...


Looks like I missed it. Are you not allowed to tell the whole story?


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Good to here all may turn out good Chris. 10 or so years ago my SCH III Rottweiler bit a bad guy I'm not going to give my big story however I had to go to Minneapolis dogie Court and after it was all said and done my dog was cleared of any wrong doing. I had signed statements from my neighbors and acquaintances about my dogs character that helped a lot. 
One thing also that I think made a difference is the fact that non of my neighbors new my dog was bite trained or even new what Schutzhund is. My dog would be viewed in a hole different lite if my neighbors new what my dog is all about there is no need for any one to have fear of my dog or me. 
I now live in a different house with new neighbors they have no clue about my dog nor should they.
Again Chris glad all has worked out and don't mean to jack your thread.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Alex Corral said:


> Chris, I only got to read the first page of today's thread, but I gotta say I am very happy with your outcome. =D> Things could've gone soo bad. I'm glad the LEO was there to mitigate and I'm really glad that crazy guy came to his senses. Wow. Did you talk to the cops before he did?
> 
> Btw.. did you cook your dog that big fat steak yet? :razz:


maybe a hamburger when we grill tonight...

No, he never called the cops. He wasn't going to. A type personality is his biggest issue and he's a bit of an authority figure in his profession (medical). I purposely being vague here, sorry.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

this is most of my original post (Thanks Connie). I edited some identifying details.

****

In laws are visiting this week. My wife and her parents were out for a walk and a Lab pup followed them home. The pup might be 14-16wks and didn't have a collar.

We put a collar and leash on the dog and thought we'd go walk the neighborhood to find the owner. Soon after leaving the driveway a man pulls up and yells at us for trying to steal his dog. He yanks the leash out of my wife's hand and starts to beat on the puppy. I yell at him to not beat his dog and called him a few names. He walks off and I say that's my leash and collar. He told me to Eff off.

We walk back a couple of houses back to our driveway and I see him back up and he says "Now I know where you live." I tell him to F off. He stops and gets out of the car and we just walked into the house.

Now he's pounding on my front door, we ignore him and then I hear a smash outside. So now I go out and tell him he's paying for the light he just broke and I'm calling the police. He grabs me and pushed me up against the house. I yell for my wife to let the dogs out. Then I got the back of my head pushed into the wall of my house, I pushed him off and by then my male was out of the house and bit him in the bicep/deltoid area. I grab this guy and put him in a headlock and drive him into the ground, the dog pops off and re-attacks him in the lower back/side. My wife is yelling at the dog to out and he quits. I quit and let the guy up. Now he's mostly cussing about how he's going to kill me and the dog. I told him I'm calling the police unless he leaves. He left.

It's been well over an hour now and I haven't heard anything and I never called the cops. What now?

Anyway, I never thought my dog would actually bite for real and without hesitation. But that's what we train for and now that it's happened, I don't feel so macho about it.

Sorry for the ramble. Now I worry about poison meat in the yard.

Need xanax...


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Such a good resolution for what appeared to be a very bad situation. And again, kudos to that LEO.


----------



## Alyssa Myracle (Aug 4, 2008)

Use of force never feels quite the way you thought it would.

I'm glad it worked out with LE.

Take some time to relax with the wife, and be glad that you know your training was done correctly.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

things are still weird in the house. My wife's parents are totally afraid of the dog now. Her dad used sit on the floor and pet him and play fetch with him in the yard. They even brought him out on a few of their morning walks. Now they won't go near him and they make my wife tell the dog to not be close to them.

I just don't understand that... Oh well.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Chris Michalek said:


> things are still weird in the house. My wife's parents are totally afraid of the dog now. Her dad used sit on the floor and pet him and play fetch with him in the yard. They even brought him out on a few of their morning walks. Now they won't go near him and they make my wife tell the dog to not be close to them.
> 
> I just don't understand that... Oh well.


They don't understand that nothing has changed?


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Connie Sutherland said:


> They don't understand that nothing has changed?


I get the feeling they think he might bite them. I don't know. I told her mom that he's the same dog. He's not mean and because of his temperament is the reason why he's such a good dog. She said she knew when she first saw the dog walk (This week is the first time ever aside from pics) she could tell he was cocky and aggressive. I said he's cocky and may be forward but he lacks natural aggression. I said she is more apt to get bit by one of the pugs than him because he so well trained.

I don't know what they think. I know they were amazed that he heeled when they said heel. They've never had a trained dog - meaning one that will do more than sit and shake for a treat. Hopefully they'll be over it tomorrow, eitherway, they go back to MN on sunday and I won't see them for at least another year.


----------



## Alyssa Myracle (Aug 4, 2008)

My mom tells me all the time that my GSD is going to attack my son.

I worry more about her poodle hurting my son than I do my own dog.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Alyssa Myracle said:


> My mom tells me all the time that my GSD is going to attack my son.
> 
> I worry more about her poodle hurting my son than I do my own dog.


she was talking about how she reads about pits bull turning on their owners and rottweiler that attack people. I was trying to explain that he's trained to attack just like he did. We're working dogs tomorrow morning and I'm going to drag them along. Hopefully if they see GSDs and a border collie biting their opinion on Rotts will be changed.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Connie Sutherland said:


> They don't understand that nothing has changed?


The dog bit someone that has changed 99 7/8 of the population don't view our dogs and us as we do. However I do think it is strange Chris's in laws don't view his dog as a hero biting dogs creep almost all people out. This is why just the presence of a big dog keeps out 99 7/8 of the people from even considering entering a back yard with a big barking dog in it.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Mike Scheiber said:


> .... just the presence of a big dog keeps out 99 7/8 of the people from even considering entering a back yard with a big barking dog in it.


Crazy talk!

I get 99 3/4.

Where do you get your stats?







:lol:


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

LOL funny Connie you beat me to it! Chris I'm glad you reposted. I was hoping all would turn out OK for you and your family and that this could be a learning experience for you and the rest of us.


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

Chris, did they not know of your training before???? My father always asks me why I'm training my dog to bite:roll: I try to tell him, the dog is being trained to bite on command, and that all of this training is really based on great obediance. People that do not have working dogs will never understand, and that will never change:?


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

todd pavlus said:


> Chris, did they not know of your training before???? My father always asks me why I'm training my dog to bite:roll: I try to tell him, the dog is being trained to bite on command, and that all of this training is really based on great obediance. People that do not have working dogs will never understand, and that will never change:?


They know I was into schutzhund but it's clear they don't really understand what it is. I told them it's tracking, protection and OB. I even brought my father in law tracking twice this week. We haven't had any bite sessions for them to see and this morning was the real deal. Perhaps if they had seen a bitework session it would be different but my dog more or less laid that due out. I wouldn't want to get bit by a bite trained rottie.

What happened today was probably the most violent thing they have ever witnessed. That guy was screaming when he was getting bit. Who wouldn't? The in-laws are country folk. I mean way out country folk, the kind that are afraid of traffic and lots of people. "big city" violence isn't in their blood. 

They also think I'm a little too proud of my dog after today. 

Everytime I see the dog, I asked him "Did ya get a bad guy today?"


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

Hell, I wouldn't even want to be bit by one of those little crazy terriers,


----------

